# Confronto Gazidis Elliott per nuovo allenatore.



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.

Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html

*Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html




Insomma, Gazidis non vuole Gasperini e propende per il nome straniero. Chissà chi ci porterebbe. 
Villas Boas? Jardim? Benitez? Cannavaro? Rudi Garcia? Conceiçao? Jorge Jesus?


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html



Mi pare abbastanza inverosimile che Proprietà e amministratore delegato si confrontino sul nuovo allenatore senza consultare il DS, sia che resti ancora Leonardo, sia che si scelga un nuovo profilo, piuttosto è più facile che si consultino proprio sulla scelta del DS


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html



Se così fosse ci vedrei solo bene Jardim, tra i papabili ovviamente.
Non mi illudo che si possa acchiappare qualcosa simile a Klopp o Pochettino..l


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

*Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Pochettino ha chiesto alla Juve 20 milioni, a me sembra un nome fatto tanto per farlo.


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Mi pare abbastanza inverosimile che Proprietà e amministratore delegato si confrontino sul nuovo allenatore senza consultare il DS, sia che resti ancora Leonardo, sia che si scelga un nuovo profilo, piuttosto è più facile che si consultino proprio sulla scelta del DS


Se l'AD è nel mondo del calcio da una vita, è tutt'altro che inverosimile. Soprattutto se la proprietà non ha gradito i bisticci da asilo tra DS e allenatore e ha intenzione di cambiare entrambi. Poi, se si vuole cambiare il DS, al limite ci si consulta in via informale col nuovo DS individuato, non con l'attuale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Pochettino ha chiesto alla Juve 20 milioni, a me sembra un nome fatto tanto per farlo.



Ma se prende 6,5. 

L allenatore l hanno già bloccato da mesi.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



A Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan non credo neanche se lo vedo. Prende già ora 10 milioni (lordi) all'anno, dopo una finale di Champions ne chiederà ancora di più e proprio ora che potrebbe prendere tutti i treni che vuole dubito accetterebbe di salire nel nostro carretto. Utopia pura.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se prende 6,5.
> 
> L allenatore l hanno già bloccato da mesi.



Le notizie oggi riportano questa richiesta monstre, non so se sia vera ma in ogni caso Pochettino è fuori budget per noi.


----------



## kipstar (11 Maggio 2019)

Dall'allenatore si capiranno molte cose.
Per quanto riguarda Rino mi pongo solo una domanda....mettiamo che rimanga e magari ad ottobre il Milan magari anche rafforzato non è in classifica dove dovrebbe essere....cosa succede? Di nuovo ha fare discorsi e polemiche e retropensieri all'eventuale non cambio .....un allenatore va continuamente appoggiato quando le cose vanno male se ci si crede veramente.....e la sensazione che ho io è che non sia così.....


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html
> 
> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Comunque il profilo straniero non ci porta storicamente bene.... perlomeno, se dovessimo prendere uno straniero, mi auguro uno che conosca già la serie A.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html
> 
> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Io non sarei cosi sicuro che pochettino possa fare bene con il milan attuale ..


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io non sarei cosi sicuro che pochettino possa fare bene con il milan attuale ..



Il Milan è costruito talmente male che ho dubbi su chiunque per poter far bene. Dove vuoi andare con una mediana priva di fosforo e degli attaccanti che non saltano l'uomo? ABC del calcio eh....


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan è costruito talmente male che ho dubbi su chiunque per poter far bene. Dove vuoi andare con una mediana priva di fosforo e degli attaccanti che non saltano l'uomo? ABC del calcio eh....



Appunto , era quello che intendevo .
Gran parte della squadra andrebbe cambiata ma aime' non sara fatto causa fpf (scusa),causa non qualificazione in cl,causa uefa .., pertanto mi chiedo ha senso prendere un alleanatore del genere con questa squadra ?


----------



## gabuz (11 Maggio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> A Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan non credo neanche se lo vedo. Prende già ora 10 milioni (lordi) all'anno, dopo una finale di Champions ne chiederà ancora di più e proprio ora che potrebbe prendere tutti i treni che vuole dubito accetterebbe di salire nel nostro carretto. Utopia pura.



Non ha tanti treni. Esclusa l'Italia l'unica panchina top in bilico è il Barça


----------



## Goro (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html
> 
> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Meglio un profilo straniero che Di Francesco, Giampaolo e compagnia… In Italia solo Gasperini o Donadoni, se proprio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Maggio 2019)

La mia domanda è: se possono pagare uno come Pocettino e fargli il mercato che vuole (sarà una richesta ovvia) non potevano andare su Conte?
Io dubito su sta cosa di Pocettino...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io non sarei cosi sicuro che pochettino possa fare bene con il milan attuale ..



Pochettino farebbe quel che puo'.

Sta facendo bene perchè ha 3/4 giocatori davvero fortissimi, il resto l' ha fatto un immenso culo (che ci vuole sempre), basta vedere il cammino in CL e come ha vinto parecchie partite.

Piccoli episodi nel calcio, cambiano immensi giudizi


----------



## Djici (11 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque il profilo straniero non ci porta storicamente bene.... perlomeno, se dovessimo prendere uno straniero, mi auguro uno che conosca già la serie A.



A parte Rudi Garcia quale altro straniero conosce già la Serie A? 
Van Bommel forse... 
Mourinho e impossibilissimo. 
Non ne vedo altri tra i nomi che circolano in questi tempi.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Io farei follie per Pep o Klopp come stranieri. Pochettino è un ottimo allenatore, ma anche lui spesso nel momento clou è venuto meno. Oltre al fatto che quest’anno la fortuna gli ha sorriso parecchio in CL. E non ha vinto moltissimo in carriera. Altrimenti Conte.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io farei follie per Pep o Klopp come stranieri. Pochettino è un ottimo allenatore, ma anche lui spesso nel momento clou è venuto meno. Oltre al fatto che quest’anno la fortuna gli ha sorriso parecchio in CL. E non ha vinto moltissimo in carriera. Altrimenti Conte.



Ragazzi ma Pochettino allena il Tottenham eh, una società che ha vinto l'ultima Premier 50 anni fa e che prima di lui ad andar bene faceva una comparsata in CL ogni lustro...in 5 anni ha lanciato gente come Kane e Alli, ha impostato la squadra su livelli di corsa e resistenza elevatissimi e ha combattuto con le big che spendevano centinaia di milioni più di lui. E' stato un pò sfortunato a livello di titoli vinti, così come Klopp, ma in Inghilterra il Tottenham è come il Napoli che se la vede con i ladri in Italia, non è mica facile.
Quest'anno ha avuto fortuna in CL, ma c'è da dire che hanno anche avuto infortuni su infortuni. Ho letto che su 55 partite solo in 10 hanno potuto schierare Kane, Alli, Eriksen e Son tutti insieme.
Rispetto a Gattuso sarebbe un salto siderale. Certo, bisogna dargli carta bianca per rifondare, come a chiunque altro, ma sono sicuro che lui sarebbe ottimo come manager/allenatore.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma i super soldi di Elliott? Il grande progetto? La voglia di vincere?

E con

Mourinho (che odio)
Pochettino
Conte (andato all'Inter)

liberi, virano sui perdenti e imbarazzanti

Di Francesco
Gattuso


----------



## Igniorante (11 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se prende 6,5.
> 
> L allenatore l hanno già bloccato da mesi.



Non ne sarei così sicuro. 
Comunque quando sarà ufficiale, capiremo se si tratta di incompetenza o poca voglia di spendere, dato che secondo me non sarà un grande nome.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma i super soldi di Elliott? Il grande progetto? La voglia di vincere?
> 
> E con
> 
> ...



Su dai, ci hanno accostato millanta allenatori, 
magari poi arriva Malesani, ma è evidente che al momento i giornalisti brancolano nel buio,

idem per i giocatori, dovremo comprare più di un centrocampista ed è impossibile che a maggio non abbiano già contatti avanzati su qualcuno, eppure nessuno sa niente, solo ipotesi a vanvera.
diciamo che l'attuale dirigenza è brava a tenere riservate le trattative.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma Pochettino allena il Tottenham eh, una società che ha vinto l'ultima Premier 50 anni fa e che prima di lui ad andar bene faceva una comparsata in CL ogni lustro...in 5 anni ha lanciato gente come Kane e Alli, ha impostato la squadra su livelli di corsa e resistenza elevatissimi e ha combattuto con le big che spendevano centinaia di milioni più di lui. E' stato un pò sfortunato a livello di titoli vinti, così come Klopp, ma in Inghilterra il Tottenham è come il Napoli che se la vede con i ladri in Italia, non è mica facile.
> Quest'anno ha avuto fortuna in CL, ma c'è da dire che hanno anche avuto infortuni su infortuni. Ho letto che su 55 partite solo in 10 hanno potuto schierare Kane, Alli, Eriksen e Son tutti insieme.
> Rispetto a Gattuso sarebbe un salto siderale. Certo, bisogna dargli carta bianca per rifondare, come a chiunque altro, ma sono sicuro che lui sarebbe ottimo come manager/allenatore.



Il Tottenham è pieno di soldi e dietro ha sostenitori forti, ha perso una premier dietro al Leicester di Ranieri eh, quando tutti gli altri avevano dato forfait, non hanno speso in questi due anni perché i guadagni sono andati tutti a pagare lo stadio nuovo, dalla prossima sessione di mercato dovrebbero tornare ad acquistare. Per me Pochettino è un buon tecnico ma non mi sembra sulla rampa di lancio o in ascesa, né ha una metodologia che induca a pensare che possa costruire una squadra forte col lavoro,, oltretutto la fase difensiva non è il suo cavallo di battaglia e in serie A invece fa la differenza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io non sarei cosi sicuro che pochettino possa fare bene con il milan attuale ..



Farebbe sicuramente un Pochettino di più di quanto fatto da Dino Chiattuso.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Farebbe sicuramente un Pochettino di più di quanto fatto da Dino Chiattuso.



Si toccherebbe con mano


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Si toccherebbe con mano



Anche perché l’esperienza mica la compri al supermercato eh...... 

Manco le catene, mo che ci penso.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html
> 
> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Gli stranieri o sono top o fanno sistematicamente male.
Spero gazzosa questo lo prenda in considerazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque il profilo straniero non ci porta storicamente bene.... perlomeno, se dovessimo prendere uno straniero, mi auguro uno che conosca già la serie A.



io mi auguro che NON conosca la serie A. dobbiamo uscire da questo provincialismo del nostro campionato


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Pochettino ha chiesto alla Juve 20 milioni, a me sembra un nome fatto tanto per farlo.


Credo che la cifra, ove mai vera, sia al lordo delle imposte, secondo l'uso britannico. Pochettino al Tottenham guadagna 6,5 milioni di euro lordi all'anno, circa 3 milioni netti. Improbabile che passi di colpo da 6,5 milioni ad oltre 40 milioni lordi all'anno, ben al di sopra del compenso attualmente percepito da Guardiola al Manchester City.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che la cifra, ove mai vera, sia al lordo delle imposte, secondo l'uso britannico. Pochettino al Tottenham guadagna 6,5 milioni di euro lordi all'anno, circa 3 milioni netti. Improbabile che passi di colpo da 6,5 milioni ad oltre 40 milioni lordi all'anno, ben al di sopra del compenso attualmente percepito da Guardiola al Manchester City.




Per te qual’è il profilo più probabile per il prossimo allenatore?


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che la cifra, ove mai vera, sia al lordo delle imposte, secondo l'uso britannico. Pochettino al Tottenham guadagna 6,5 milioni di euro lordi all'anno, circa 3 milioni netti. Improbabile che passi di colpo da 6,5 milioni ad oltre 40 milioni lordi all'anno, ben al di sopra del compenso attualmente percepito da Guardiola al Manchester City.


O magari a settimana, secondo l'uso britannico... 
Scherzi a parte, sono d'accordo con te. 20 netti non è una richiesta realistica.


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi auguro che NON conosca la serie A. dobbiamo uscire da questo provincialismo del nostro campionato


Hai ragione se parliamo di un allenatore straniero con esperienza internazionale: se conosce il calcio internazionale, va benissimo a maggior ragione per la serie a. 
Se invece parliamo di uno straniero che ha allenato solo in ligue 1(giusto per citare un campionato "a caso"), qualche perplessità ce l'avrei.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ragà, vero o no il titolo di oggi sui 20 milioni, Pochettino non è alla portata, mettiamocelo in testa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragà, vero o no il titolo di oggi sui 20 milioni, Pochettino non è alla portata, mettiamocelo in testa




Con la nuova legge Conte che ci avvantaggia economicamente (noi squadre italiane intendo) sarebbe anche alla portata, il problema sono le ambizioni della società.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con la nuova legge Conte che ci avvantaggia economicamente (noi squadre italiane intendo) sarebbe anche alla portata, il problema sono le ambizioni della società.



Infatti proprio questo intendo...


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per te qual’è il profilo più probabile per il prossimo allenatore?


Un tecnico in grado di esprimere un indirizzo di gioco preciso, riconoscibile, su un progetto di base pluriennale. Il 'nome' non è essenziale, la nostra storia dimostra che i tecnici che ci hanno condotto al successo non avevano mai vinto le corrispondenti competizioni nella loro precedente carriera, né in Italia, né in Europa, e neanche in altri clubs esteri. Ci vuole semplicemente quello giusto, ed il consenso del club al suo operato. Quello dei tifosi verrà da sé, il tifoso rossonero non vive di pregiudizi. Il nome per fortuna non lo scegliamo noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un tecnico in grado di esprimere un indirizzo di gioco preciso, riconoscibile, su un progetto di base pluriennale. Il 'nome' non è essenziale, la nostra storia dimostra che i tecnici che ci hanno condotto al successo non avevano mai vinto le corrispondenti competizioni nella loro precedente carriera, né in Italia, né in Europa, e neanche in altri clubs esteri. Ci vuole semplicemente quello giusto, ed il consenso del club al suo operato. Quello dei tifosi verrà da sé, il tifoso rossonero non vive di pregiudizi. Il nome per fortuna non lo scegliamo noi.



Sarà, ma quando sentivo il nome di Di Francesco mi è venuto da piangere.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Su dai, ci hanno accostato millanta allenatori,
> magari poi arriva Malesani, ma è evidente che al momento i giornalisti brancolano nel buio,
> 
> idem per i giocatori, dovremo comprare più di un centrocampista ed è impossibile che a maggio non abbiano già contatti avanzati su qualcuno, eppure nessuno sa niente, solo ipotesi a vanvera.
> diciamo che l'attuale dirigenza è brava a tenere riservate le trattative.



E' purtroppo chiaro che l'allenatore sarà uno tra

Gattuso
Di Francesco
Giampaolo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, l'avventura di Gattuso al Milan terminerà dopo Spal -Milan, ultima partita di campionato. Il nome del nuovo tecnico uscirà dopo un confronto tra Gazidis ed Elliott. L'AD vorrebbe un profilo straniero per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Ma Gattuso secondo altre fonti... --) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-addio-non-scontato-caso-di-quarto-posto-vt76300.html
> 
> *Il Giornale: Gazidis vorrebbe Pochettino sulla panchina del Milan. Gattuso non si illude. Un'improbabile conferma potrebbe arrivare solo in caso di quarto posto.*



Le ultime news danno Gazidis insistente su Wenger mentre Elliott spinge forte su Mike D'Antoni..


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' purtroppo chiaro che l'allenatore sarà uno tra
> 
> Gattuso
> Di Francesco
> Giampaolo



Roba da mettere a fuoco e fiamme Casa Milan dopo l'annuncio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' purtroppo chiaro che l'allenatore sarà uno tra
> 
> Gattuso
> Di Francesco
> Giampaolo



JeanPaul, 442 a rombo con Paqueta dietro Cutro+Piatek
e finalmente dopo anni la squadra avrebbe un senso


----------

